# Messen der Signalform bei PROFIBUS



## beckpreu (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
im Rahmen unserer Weiterbildung zum staatl. geprüften Techniker haben wir in einer Abschlussarbeit die Aufgabe die Störanfälligkeit von PROFIBUS zu untersuchen.
Zunächst möchten wir mit einem Speicheroszilloskop die ungestörten Signale, die über die PROFIBUS- Leitung gesendet werden, messen, um später Vergleiche zu ziehen. 
Wir hätte daher gewusst, ob jemand solch eine Messung schon einmal gemacht hat und wir er dies mit einem Speicheroszilloskop realisiert hat?

Über hilfreiche Tipps wären wir überaus dankbar!


----------



## Josefo (17 Februar 2006)

*Messung an Profibus*

hallo Beckpreu,

an Profibus DP musst du eine Spanne von 2,5 bis 7,2 Vss habe zwischen den Datenleitungen A+B mit DC Anpassung gemessen.Bei PA sieht dies etwas anders aus dort wir ein Wert 600 und max. 1200 mVss mit AC Anpassung des 
Oszi als gut empfunden. Die Flanken sollten Rrechteck-Signale sein ohne Über-oder Unterschwinger sein. Bei DP ist die nulllinie nicht mittig.

mfG

Josefo


----------



## centipede (17 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

habe dir mal zwei Beispielbilder der jeweiligen Signale hochgeladen.

Bei dem DP Signal unten steckte ich auf einem Slave, deshalb ist das Mastersignal schwächer als das Slavesignal (wegen der Leitung).

Gruß Centi


----------



## beckpreu (20 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
schon mal danke ihr zwei. Haben das aber leider schon ausprobiert und damit keinen Erfolg gehabt. Wissen aus einem Dokument das es Probleme geben kann bei falschem Massebezug. Haben deshalb das Oszi schon mal über einen Trenntrafo angeschlossen aber leider auch ohne Erfolg. Habt ihr damit irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Weil so wie ihr das schreibt kann das net so wild sein aber wir messen jetzt schon seit Wochen darum. Für weiter Hilfe sind wir euch sehr dankbar.
Mfg
Christian


----------



## JOEPRO (21 Februar 2006)

*Signale am Profibus DP & PA*

Hallo,

dies ist richtig es kann Signalverzerrungen geben, am besten ihr verwendet wie auch wir Ozsis mit Akku Versorgung. Damit seit ihr potentialungebunden.
Es könnte auch Kanal 1 & 2  separat gemessen werden und anschliessend gegeeinander verschaltet werden.

mfG

Josefo


----------



## beckpreu (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
haben mal nach euren Empfehlungen die Signale aufgenommen und zwei Bilder angehangen, wäre super wenn ihr die mal bewerten könntet, ob die so stimmen.
Warum bekommt man keine Signalveränderung angezeigt wenn man z.B. einen Taster betätigt oder einen Ausgang eines am Profibus angeschlossenen Teilnehmers blinken lässt?
Bitte um Antwort.
Mfg
Christian


----------



## MW (22 Februar 2006)

beckpreu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bekommt man keine Signalveränderung angezeigt wenn man z.B. einen Taster betätigt oder einen Ausgang eines am Profibus angeschlossenen Teilnehmers blinken lässt?
> Bitte um Antwort.
> Mfg
> Christian


 

Das blinken eines ausgangs bzw. eingangs wirst du wohl kaum ablesen können, weil die Daten in "Paketen" übertragen werden und die änderung eines Eingangs- bzw. Ausgangssignals nur eine sehr kleine und kurze änderung des Signals zur Folge hat

Anhang anzeigen Profibus.pdf

Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter, da steht ein bischen was drin zum Datenaufbau am Profibus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

beckpreu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wir hätte daher gewusst, ob jemand solch eine Messung schon einmal gemacht hat und wir er dies mit einem Speicheroszilloskop realisiert hat?



Hallo,

ich habe schon hin- und wieder über diese Diskussion gelesen
und jedes Mal frage ich mich mehr nach dem Sinn des Ganzen.

Gibt es wirkliche jemand, der physikalische Fehler im Profibus 
mit einem Oszi sucht? Und welche Art von Fehler werden gefunden? 


Und gibt es Informationen darüber, wie jetzt ein gutes 
oder ein schlechtes Signal aussieht? Und wo die Grenze ist?
Selbst wenn man richtig misst, braucht man doch eine Menge
Erfahrung, die Signale zu beurteilen.

In der Praxis werden ohnehin Bustester wie der PB-T3
eingesetzt:

http://www.deltalogic.de/test_ana/pb_tools/pb_tester_t3.htm

Welche Fachrichtung ist den die Techniker-Ausbildung?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## beckpreu (22 Februar 2006)

Guten Abend Herr Bäurle,
die Fachrichtung unserer Technikerausbildung ist Elektrotechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt Energieelektronik.
Sie haben Recht das diese Messung mit einem Oszi kein Industriestandart ist, es ist aber das Thema und die genaue Vorgabe unserer Lehrer für das Abschlußprojekt. Deshalb fällt es uns ja auch so schwer eine vernüftige Bewertung der Signale vornehmen zu können und sind deshalb für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Christian


----------



## centipede (22 Februar 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es wirkliche jemand, der physikalische Fehler im Profibus
> mit einem Oszi sucht? Und welche Art von Fehler werden gefunden?


Ja, mich !
Es werden sämtliche Fehler gefunden, die auch der PBT3 findet (und manchmal auch mehr). Auch mit dem Oszi sind Längenangaben zur Fehlerquelle sehr genau möglich.



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> In der Praxis werden ohnehin Bustester wie der PB-T3
> eingesetzt:


Den benutze ich auch, aber es tauchen immer wieder Ungereimtheiten bei den Messungen auf, somit verlasse ich mich wieder auf mein Oszi, das besch... nicht.



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn man richtig misst, braucht man doch eine Menge
> Erfahrung, die Signale zu beurteilen.


Da hast du allerdings Recht. Ich mache diese Messungen nun schon seit über 5 Jahren intensiv, aber es gibt immer wieder Fehler, die mit dem Oszi nicht so eindeutig sind.



			
				beckpreu schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb fällt es uns ja auch so schwer eine vernüftige Bewertung der Signale vornehmen zu können und sind deshalb für jede Hilfe dankbar.


Dies ist auch schwierig in kurzer Zeit zu erklären. Aber so weit ich weiß gibt es mittlerweile 2Tages Kurse von Siemens, die einen den Umgang mit Oszi und Telegrammanalyser beibringen.

Dann noch zum Schluss: ich finde den PBT3 um einiges Besser als den Vorgänger, aber der Preis dafür ist finde ich einfach zu hoch angesetzt. Das sind ja schon Siemensdimensionen.

Gruß Centi


----------



## JOEPRO (1 März 2006)

*Mit Oszi Messen*

hallo Zusammen,

da das PT nicht auf die PA angeschlossen werden kann ist die ein grosser Nachteil weil es mir schon so ergangen ist, dass es bei der Übersetzung von DP zu PA sich was ereignet hatte.Dies sehe damit nicht oder ich kann nicht sagen ob diese sich gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Es gibt ja eine Vorgabe der PNO Profibus Nutzer Organisation welche die Signalform, die Steilheit und das Signalhöhe an DP und PA definiert.

 DP = zwischen 2,5 und 7,2 Vss
 PA = 400 mVss und 1200 mVss

mfG

JOE


----------



## beckpreu (17 März 2006)

Hallo,
haben lange nichts mehr von uns hören gelassen. Haben jetzt die ersten Messreihen durchgeführt. Mit Widerständen in beiden Datenleitungen haben wir den Profibus in den Busfehler getrieben. Wir haben die Dämpfung des Signals vom Master zum Slave bestimmt. Bei 20 dB bekamen wir unseren Busfehler.
Unsere Frage, weiß einer von euch wie lang die maximale Leitungslänge zwischen zwei Teilnehmern sein darf? Was kann man sonst noch über die Leitungslänge und Dämpfung sagen? Für jede Antwort sind wir dankbar.
Mfg
Christian


----------



## centipede (20 März 2006)

Hi beckpreu,

die max. zulässige Leitungslänge ist abhängig von der Übertragungsrate.
Siehe hier;
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=37627&caller=view

Hier die Leitungsspezifikation:


```
[B]PROFIBUS Busleitungen[/B]            [IMG]https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/data/501/de/10008953.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/images/picShadowRight.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/images/picShadowBottom.jpg[/IMG]                                                                                                                                                            Leitungstyp 1)
                                         PROFIBUS 
FC Standard Cable
                                         PROFIBUS 
FC Robust Cable
                                         PROFIBUS 
FC Food Cable
                                                                                 Einsatzgebiete
                                         Universell einsetzbar
                                         Chemisch und mechanisch beanspruchte Umgebung
                                         Nahrungs- und Genussmittelindustrie 
                                                               Dämpfung[LIST]
[*]bei 16 MHz[/LIST]< 42 dB/km
                                         < 42 dB/km
                                         < 42 dB/km[LIST]
[*]bei 4 MHz[/LIST]< 22 dB/km
                                         < 22 dB/km
                                         < 22 dB/km[LIST]
[*]bei 9,6 kHz[/LIST]< 2,5 dB/km
                                         < 2,5 dB/km
                                         < 2,5 dB/km
                                                               Wellenwiderstand[LIST]
[*]bei 9,6 kHz[/LIST]270 ± 27 Ω
                                         270 ± 27 Ω
                                         270 ± 27 Ω[LIST]
[*]bei 38,4 kHz[/LIST]185 ± 18,5 Ω
                                         185 ± 18,5 Ω
                                         185 ± 18,5 Ω[LIST]
[*]bei 3 bis 20 MHz[/LIST]150 ± 15 Ω
                                         150 ± 15 Ω
                                         150 ± 15 Ω
                                                               Nennwert
                                         150 Ω
                                         150 Ω
                                         150 Ω
                                                               Schleifenwiderstand
                                         ≤ 110 Ω/km
                                         ≤ 110 Ω/km
                                         ≤ 110 Ω/km
                                                               Schirmwiderstand
                                         ≤ 9,5 Ω/km
                                         ≤ 9,5 Ω/km
                                         ≤ 9,5 Ω/km
                                                               Betriebskapazität bei 1 kHz
                                         ca. 28,5 nF/km
                                         ca. 28,5 nF/km
                                         ca. 28,5 nF/km
                                                               Betriebsspannung (Effektivwert)
                                         ≤ 100 V
                                         ≤ 100 V
                                         ≤ 100 V
                                                               Leitungsart (Normbezeichnung)
                                         02YSY (ST) CY 
1 × 2 × 0,64/2,55-150 KF 40 FR VI
                                         02YSY (ST) CY 
1 × 2 × 0,64/2,55-150 KF 40 FR VI
                                         02YSY (ST) CY 
1 × 2 × 0,64/2,55-150 KF 40 FR VI
                                                               Mantel[LIST]
[*]Material[/LIST]PVC
                                         PUR
                                         PE[LIST]
[*]Durchmesser[/LIST]8,0 ± 0,4 mm
                                         8,0 ± 0,4 mm
                                         8,0 ± 0,4 mm[LIST]
[*]Farbe[/LIST]violett
                                         violett
                                         schwarz
                                                               Zul. Umgebungsbedingungen[LIST]
[*]Betriebstemperatur[/LIST]–40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                         –40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                         –40 ºC bis +60 ºC[LIST]
[*]Transport-/Lagertemperatur[/LIST]–40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                         –40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                         –40 ºC bis +60 ºC[LIST]
[*]Verlegungstemperatur[/LIST]–40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                         –40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                         –40 ºC bis +60 ºC
                                                               Biegeradien[LIST]
[*]einmaliges Biegen[/LIST]≥ 75 mm
                                         ≥ 75 mm
                                         ≥ 75 mm[LIST]
[*]mehrmaliges Biegen[/LIST]≥ 150 mm
                                         ≥ 150 mm
                                         ≥ 150 mm
                                                               Zulässige Zugkraft
                                         100 N
                                         100 N
                                         100 N
                                                               Gewicht
                                         76 kg/km
                                         73 kg/km
                                         67 kg/km
                                                               Halogenfreiheit
                                         nein
                                         nein
                                         nein
                                                               Brandverhalten
                                         flammwidrig nach VDE 0482-266-2-4, IEC 60332-3-24 
                                         flammwidrig nach VDE 0482-265-2-1, IEC 60332-1 
                                         entflammbar
                                                               UL-Listung / 300 V Rating
                                         ja / CM/CMG/PLTC/Sun Res
                                         ja / CMX
                                         nein
                                                               UL-Style / 600 V Rating
                                         ja
                                         nein
                                         nein
                                                               Beständigkeit gegen 
Mineralöle und Fette
                                         bedingt beständig
                                         gut beständig
                                         bedingt beständig
                                                               UV-Beständigkeit
                                         ja
                                         ja
                                         ja
                                                               Silikonfrei
                                         ja
                                         ja
                                         ja
                                                               FastConnect-Leitungsaufbau
                                         ja
                                         ja
                                         ja
```
Ich hoffe es hilft.

Gruß Centi


----------



## beckpreu (27 März 2006)

Hallo,
unser Projekt neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu. Haben bis jetzt die Signale über Widerstände gedämpft, die Busleitung parallel zu einer Motorleitung (FU- Betrieb) gelegt und die Störeinflüsse gemessen. Wollen noch mal mit den Abschlußwiderständen etwas ausprobieren (einseitig, beiseitig offen).
Hat noch einer von euch ne gute Idee für einen schönen Versuch mit dem man den Profibus stören kann kann, so einen schönen Versuchsaufbau, wäre super. Dankeschön.


----------



## beckpreu (5 April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wir sind es nochmal. Bald ist Schluß, sind dabei die Doku zu schreiben. Kann uns einer beantworten was das genau für eine Datenübertragung zwischen Master und Slave ist, die auch statt findet wenn die CPU im Stop- Zustand bzw. im Busfehler ist. Dankeschön.
Mfg
Christian

PS: Was werden dabei für Informationen ausgetauscht?


----------



## centipede (7 April 2006)

Hi,

wenn dem Master ein Slave "fehlt" versucht er ihn in jedem Buszyklus wieder zu synchronisieren.
Dh. er spricht ihn an und wartet auf Antwort.
Folgende Vorgehensweise:

1. Slave Diagnose abfragen   DestSAP 60   , der SrcSAP ist immer 62
2. Get Config                      DestSAP 59
3. Set Parameter                 DestSAP 61
4. Check Config                   DestSAP 62
5. Diagnose abfragen
6. normaler Datenaustausch   defaultSAP

Der erste Punkt ist der, wo der Master bleibt solange der Slave nicht antwortet. Wenn der Slave antwortet schickt der Master die Konfiguration des Slaves (Anzahl der EA's), Kurzquittung vom Slave. Danach schickt der Master die Parameter für den Slave (Watchdog, Sync, Freeze, usw.), Kurzquittung vom Slave. Abfrage der Konfiguration mit pos. Quittung. Diagnose abfragen mit pos. Quittung. Erst dann geht der Slave wieder in den normalen Nutzdatenaustausch über.

Die Unterscheidung der einzelnen Telegrammtypen ergibt sich anhand der Kombination von SourceSAP (Byte 9 im Telegramm) und DestinationSAP (Byte 8). Das Ganze siehe oben.

So genug "Gefachsimpelt"

Centi


----------



## beckpreu (13 April 2006)

Hallo,

hätten da jetzt noch ne Frage. Als wir bei einer Messung die Übertragungsrate auf 1,5 Mbit/s erhöht haben ist uns aufgefallen,
dass die Signale am Anfang überschwingen. Weiß jemand, warum das Überschwingen bei steigender Übertragungsrate größer wird?
Uns fehlen da anscheinend die elektrischen Grundlagen 

MfG
beckpreu

PS: Bild von der Aufnahme ist im Anhang....

......und Frohe Ostern !!!


----------



## centipede (13 April 2006)

Hi,

bei steigender Übertragungsrate werden die Bitzeiten auch immer kürzer, daher stellst du die Zeitachse an deinem Oszi auch immer kürzer.
Diese Überschwinger sind normal, da sich der Treiber einschwingt.

Gruß Centi


----------

